

Tech Talk: Replacing Cron and Building Scalable Data Pipelines at Airbnb - zephyrnh
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/3yrw8a4h4-tech-talk-replacing-cron-building-scaleable-data-pipelines-at-airbnb

======
davidecerri
finally an alternative to cron.

